# Glx stop working



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2010)

Suddenly GLX stop working and I cannot see none video (vlc & mplayer)
I get this:

```
mplayer Danny_MacAskill\:Way_Back_Home.mp4 
MPlayer SVN-r32577-snapshot-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team

Playing Danny_MacAskill:Way_Back_Home.mp4.
libavformat file format detected.
[lavf] stream 0: video (h264), -vid 0
[lavf] stream 1: audio (aac), -aid 0, -alang und
VIDEO:  [H264]  1920x1080  24bpp  25.000 fps  3770.2 kbps (460.2 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 major_brand: mp42
 minor_version: 0
 compatible_brands: isommp42
[gl][B] Could not create GLX context![/B]
Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [faad] AAC (MPEG2/4 Advanced Audio Coding)
AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 123.3 kbit/8.74% (ratio: 15416->176400)
Selected audio codec: [faad] afm: faad (FAAD AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))
==========================================================================
AO: [oss] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Video: no video
Starting playback...
A:   1.7 (01.7) of 462.8 (07:42.8)  0.7% 


Exiting... (End of file)
```

My glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0
Error: glXCreateContext failed
```

Any idea?


----------



## adamk (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you use the nvidia drivers?  You need to reinstall them any time you update any part of the Xorg ports/packages.

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2010)

I rebuild base and all ports tree. And to be sure I reinstall nvidia-driver too.


----------



## rusty (Dec 11, 2010)

[OT]Danny MacAskill - Way Back Home is awesome.[/OT]


----------



## adamk (Dec 11, 2010)

Are you saying you will reinstall the nvidia-driver or have already reinstalled nvidia-driver.  Tense is very important when posting on the internet.

If you have already rebuilt the nvidia-driver, and you're still having problems, show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2010)

> Danny MacAskill - Way Back Home is awesome.


 I agree!!!
adamk please don't shout on me. After reboot worked. It should be rebooted to load again nvidia.ko 
I feel stupid 
Now my glxinfo | grep -i render

```
direct rendering: Yes
OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8800 GTX/PCI/SSE2
    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image, 
    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info,
```
Seems to work fine 
I could do it with kldunload / kldload without reboot my system?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't think adamk was shouting, but he's right about post #3. It was unclear whether you had already done it, were doing it, or were going to do it  That's difficult to respond to ..


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 12, 2010)

> I don't think adamk was shouting, but he's right about post #3


I was afraid that will shout because it was my stupidity. He didn't 


> It was unclear whether you had already done it, were doing it, or were going to do it  That's difficult to respond to ..


I think you have right


----------

